

Two Techniques to Use Cognitive Dissonance to Boost Productivity - zobront
http://zachobront.com/cognitive-dissonance-as-a-productivity-hack-and-introducting-killing-bob/

======
summerlunch
OP, along with people like Tim Ferris claim that publicly announcing your
goals will help you achieve them due to the pressure of being known as a
failure. At the same time, people like Derek Sivers
[http://sivers.org/zipit](http://sivers.org/zipit) claim that telling others
about your goals leads to failure because your brain reaps the award of
getting that social identity of that goal, thus not feeling the need to
achieve that goal.

At first this looks like conflicting ideas, but it really isn't. It really
depends on the goal, how your announce your goals, and the people you announce
it to.

You have to tell other people your goals in a way that there will be negative
consequences if you do not follow up on it.

If your peers are the forgiving type that will not give you trouble for not
following up on your goals, then you will just reap the rewards of that
initial attention you get when you announce your goals, but will not feel the
pressure of being a failure.

So in the end, it's all about managing the amount of pressure and the urgency
you will feel, and reducing the amount of "fake-but-feels-real" rewards that
will rob your motivation.

Tips like these really have to be taken in context.

------
paulovsk
Interesting way of doing use of the knowledge about cognitive dissonance. Ill
reserve my spot and check if op is full of fluffy or not.

If it leads to at least one good insight, the money will pay itself many times
over.

